# What is your body type?



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

ECTOMORPH
The extreme ectomorph physique is a fragile and delicate one. The bones are light, joints are small and muscles are slight. The limbs are relatively long in proportion and the shoulders droop. The ectomorph is a linear physique. Straight up and straight down, and may appear longer than he or she really is, due to the length of limbs coupled with lack of muscle mass developed on those limbs. The ectomorph is not naturally powerful and will have to work hard for every ounce of muscle and every bit of strength he or she can gain.


Definitive "Hard Gainer"
Delicate Built Body
Flat Chest
Fragile
Lean
Lightly Muscled
Small Shouldered
Takes Longer to Gain Muscle
Thin

MESOMORPH
The mesomorph has well-defined muscles and large bones. The torso tapers to a relatively narrow and low waist. The bones and muscles of the head are prominent. Features of the face are clearly defined, such as cheek bones and a square, heavy jaw. The face is long and broad, and is cubicle in shape. Arms and legs are developed and even the digits of the hand are muscled.


Athletic
Hard Body
Hourglass Shaped (Female)
Rectangular Shaped (Male)
Mature Muscle Mass
Muscular Body
Excellent Posture
Gains Muscle Easily
Gains Fat More Easily Than Ectomorphs
Thick Skin

ENDOMORPH
The body of the extreme endomorph is round and soft. The physique presents the illusion that much of the mass has been concentrated in the abdominal area. This may or may not be true. The arms and legs of the extreme endomorph are short in length and taper. This may give the appearance of stalkiness. The hands and feet of the endomorph are comparatively small, and the upper arms and thighs are often more developed than the lower parts of the arms or legs. The body has a high waist.


Soft Body
Underdeveloped Muscles
Round Physique
Weight Loss is Difficult
Gains Muscle Easily Like the Mesomorph.

Taken from Body Type Information - Ectomorph, Mesomorph, Endomorph


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, 17 voters thus far and no posts? I'm not afraid of my body type, I'm a Mesomorph.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Where does pear shaped fit into this?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I find it interesting thay their are only 3 types. I would assume there would have been more options. I'm a mesomorph.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

None of these...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

firedell said:


> Where does pear shaped fit into this?


In the incredibly sexy shape section.



On topic:

I'm an endomorph. I'm round and cuddly I guess.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm a mesomorph, and an hourglass, with a med-large frame. 
Basically, I could probably kick your ass. ; P

*I disagree with something in the description though. "Apple" shaped female figures are also -often- mesomorphs. The description limits it to hourglass, which is extremely rare, and can easily be endomorph as well. I have also seen some ectomorph hourglass figures. All in all, I'd say theres no exact coorelation between those two types of descriptions for body type.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ectomorph. I'm as thin as a chopstick.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

endomorph
_________


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

How about "Hourglass Shaped", "Soft Body", thin skin and *NOT* clearly defined features of the face, such as cheek bones and a square, heavy jaw?


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm an ectomorph, though I'm not super skinny anymore. Also I agree the correlation to the shape of the bodies of women isn't really present the way it is presented here. I have an ectomorph friend with a large chest and hourglass and pear shaped can be on any body type. I'm kind of a mild pear/close to hourglass.


----------



## Ocky (Feb 19, 2011)

Im an ectomorph, although your list misses that ecto's have very quick movements (perfect for kicking peeps in the face) tehe.

Also a person can come anywhere between the three types, for example an endo-mesomorph. Similar to personality types


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Eh yeah I'm just small in every aspect.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I pretty much fit the ecto description, except I'm not flat chested, I have broad shoulders for my otherwise small frame, & I am something of a faux-hourglass (technically a pear, but with thin thighs & wide shoulders to balance the hips).


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

mesomorph..hourglass and other stuff accurate..but the cubicle face part makes me a bit uneasy..unless a cubicle is oval in shape..
jawline, yeah, well-defined...


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Completely an ectomorph. I wish I wasn't so delicate. >:-/ 

I'm female.... 5'11, 109 lbs - I was with 4 of my female friends the other day, and ALL of them were able to easily lift me and bounce me around like a kitten. All of them were under 5'5, though none were ectomorphs like I am.

I don't like that.


----------



## Elwin (Feb 17, 2011)

Mesomorph, was always easy for me to get strong/gain size with weight training. Had an ectomorph friend who would make jealous comments about it. I understood his plight however, and responded in a mature empathetic form with...


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

Those words gross me out.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I'm a mesomorph, and an hourglass, with a med-large frame.
> Basically, I could probably kick your ass. ; P
> 
> *I disagree with something in the description though. "Apple" shaped female figures are also -often- mesomorphs. The description limits it to hourglass, which is extremely rare, and can easily be endomorph as well. I have also seen some ectomorph hourglass figures. All in all, I'd say theres no exact coorelation between those two types of descriptions for body type.


@Promethea,i'm a mesomorph,and an 'Apple' too.However when i was younger,i was shaped more like an ectomorph.I have the mesomorph facial features though.A cube shaped face,high prominent cheekbones,and strong square jaw.It has led many people to comment that i'm handsome rather than pretty.I'd probably consider myself more plain than anything else.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> @Promethea,i'm a mesomorph,and an 'Apple' too.However when i was younger,i was shaped more like an ectomorph.I have the mesomorph facial features though.A cube shaped face,high prominent cheekbones,and strong square jaw.It has led many people to comment that i'm handsome rather than pretty.I'd probably consider myself more plain than anything else.


This is reminiscent of Felicity Huffman's reflections on her body image growing up - and though everyone still tells her how stunning she is @ 50ish, she's still so humble. Going by conventional terms of attractiveness, apparently your look 'ages well.' And in our culture thats valued. Also, the female apple/meso combination is the -most- potentially athletic combination. I once watched a documentary on women in the army, and one lady who was of that body type was talking about how someone at the gym told her that she could really gain muscle mass easily. She was hesitant but after she got into it, she actually felt more confident, and proud of her body. Its built for that really. And I'm not saying she looked like a body builder or anything, but just enhanced the features that have medo tendencies. I personally don't get into it that much but I have considered it. I could certainly see how it would make a person feel good in their own body, to engage it that way and give into its disposition toward being strong. ^_^


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I say I'm more on the mesomorph side. Even though I'm fat, my body still has that shape. The only reason someone would say endomorph is BECAUSE of my weight. I lose weight very easily. Sometimes I wish I was a ectomorph:sad:


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ectomorph. It seems astounding how much weight I do not gain considering I do nothing more than lie my ass down at home.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I just weighed myself on my friend's scale (I'm with 3 people, and they all insisted I step on, lol).

5'11 and 99 lbs. o_o

I need to start eating more...


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Endomorph, whattttuppp


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> Completely an ectomorph. I wish I wasn't so delicate. >:-/
> 
> I'm female.... 5'11, 109 lbs - I was with 4 of my female friends the other day, and ALL of them were able to easily lift me and bounce me around like a kitten. All of them were under 5'5, though none were ectomorphs like I am.
> 
> I don't like that.





dagnytaggart said:


> I just weighed myself on my friend's scale (I'm with 3 people, and they all insisted I step on, lol).
> 
> 5'11 and 99 lbs. o_o
> 
> I need to start eating more...


WHERE'D THAT FOURTH PERSON GO :shocked:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> WHERE'D THAT FOURTH PERSON GO :shocked:


I ate them. (fast metabolism)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I ate them. (fast metabolism)


And you managed to lose weight after eating them, I'm impressed!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I say I'm more on the mesomorph side. *Even though I'm fat, my body still has that shape. The only reason someone would say endomorph is BECAUSE of my weight.* I lose weight very easily. Sometimes I wish I was a ectomorph:sad:


Call yourself a "teddy bear", not endomorph. It sounds better.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> And you managed to lose weight after eating them, I'm impressed!


She had a fiery personality (thermogenesis).


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Mesomorph. I have the 'hourglass' shape and a medium-large bone structure. I gain weight easily, but I can also shed it easily. I gain muscle fairly easily. I've always had a good posture. Even when I was overweight, my body retained the hourglass shape thing--though the hourglass had started to spread far and wide. *LAUGH*


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Ectomorph. 5ft7. or 175cm tall. & 132-143lbs. or 60-65kg Probably one of the well built Ectomorphs but I'm pretty sure I'm an ecto. You can cycle every day for years and have nothing to prove it. You'd think your legs would get pretty tank sooner or later. Also means i can eat all the shit i want and not get fat.

Lanky sort of build means especially if your playing any sort of sport your sort of not standing still with your arms your in front of you. Sort of hunched over and a good base, as if you were about to fight.


----------



## sanada (Oct 1, 2011)

I am an Ectomorph. Tall and slim (6ft 2ins, 12 st). I do have hidden muscles (but they are hidden)..lol


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Call yourself a "teddy bear", not endomorph. It sounds better.


Okay, I will. LOL You're too sweet, sis.:wink::happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I'm a mesomorph, and an hourglass, with a med-large frame.
> Basically, I could probably kick your ass. ; P
> 
> *I disagree with something in the description though. "Apple" shaped female figures are also -often- mesomorphs. The description limits it to hourglass, which is extremely rare, and can easily be endomorph as well. I have also seen some ectomorph hourglass figures. All in all, I'd say theres no exact coorelation between those two types of descriptions for body type.


Yeah I have a friend who is an hourglass and a DEFINITE endomorph.

I am an apple and more like endo-meso or meso-endo. My legs are always muscular but I am top heavy and "soft" looking. However, I know I can gain muscle definition pretty easily.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I just weighed myself on my friend's scale (I'm with 3 people, and they all insisted I step on, lol).
> 
> 5'11 and 99 lbs. o_o
> 
> I need to start eating more...


Wait wut? OMG. 

Seriously, you are extremely underweight, possibly even dangerously so for your height.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Wait wut? OMG.
> 
> Seriously, you are extremely underweight, possibly even dangerously so for your height.


I figured as much. I'm really just not crazy about food in a foodie way. For me, it's just necessary for survival and nutrition.


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm probably ECTO with a* little* MESO in there too


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i dont think that the 3 allow for enough detail... any other options... like maybe ISFJMORPH?


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Does this relate to type? I read somewhere that introverts are ecto and that extraverts are meso and endo. Maybe a poll with body and personality type would reveal something? I'm INFP and a mix of ecto and meso.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty much an endomorph with some mesomorph qualities. I mean, come one. I have PCOS, a slight thyroid imbalance, and being an endomorph, I still lost 52 pounds in over a year without any dieting. It's a pain in the ass, but it's never impossible.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess I am slightly closest to ectomorph, except that I am high-average in weight and an hourglass. I tended to be thin before though and never could get muscular but can lose weight if I make some effort towards healthiness.


----------



## Brianne (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a mesomorph, but an out-of-shape, overweight one. When I'm in my ideal weight range it's quite obvious though.


----------



## kamikaze02 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in between ectomorph and mesomorph; have been a swimmer for 2 years, then I danced competitively for 5 years, while in between I'm doing martial arts.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm an ectomorph..... >.> and it's a good thing, considering my cholesterol level ><


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Fat. :tongue:


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

I decided mesomorph because of my clearly defined face, and you should see my chin


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

The endomorph sounds quite a bit like me. I am a soft, squishy little thing. And it's certainly correct about the short limbs and small hands and feet.


----------



## Zoroark (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm a mesomorph, no doubt.


----------



## mercuriously (Nov 26, 2011)

umm, can i be a chimaera. none of these seem to fit me straight on, but i have elements of each.


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

Not too sure...a thick skin...so mesomorph


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm closest to ectomorph. I'm build on long, slender lines; people often think I'm taller than I am. I also have horribly not-strong muscles. :sad: I have some of the endomorph characteristics as well, such as a soft body with a belly and small hands and feet, but no one has ever called me stocky.


----------



## littlemisswise (Dec 14, 2011)

what...are there only these three?


----------



## wisefaery (Feb 14, 2010)

Endomorph. Voluptuous. Sensual.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Ectomorph. I've always been skinny. I'm not skeletal, but I don't really have any fat on me. It doesn't matter so much how I eat. Although now that I'm in college my fat seems a bit thinner than it was in high school. Maybe that's normal maturation but I think it's because I don't eat much these days. I have never been huge into eating. I like foods sometimes, but generally I think of eating as something I have to get out of the way. I am not into exercising, so if I remain a non-fan of food for the rest of my life I'll probably be thin. Although my biological dad isn't thin anymore (but I think he drinks alcohol regularly, whereas I do not drink alcohol) and my maternal grandfather has a bit of a belly. Hmm, we'll see.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ectomorph, I could use an extra 25 pounds


----------



## Smiling Aria (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't understand those 3 words but I understand "doshas" well enough. I know my main dosha is vata. A vata is naturally slender. Vata has to do with movement, dryness, and cold. My secondary is kapha, the earthy heavy type, wetness, also cold. I have a very high level of vata making me naturally slender or lanky, it seems that the kapha keeps me from being "dry" though so my skin isn't unusually dry. I have difficulty gaining weight at all, I've tried and can't. I also don't lose weight easily. I don't have great stores of energy by nature, I'm kind of a relaxed person because my energy levels don't allow much exertion, though I love dancing. If I exert myself at all, I have to rest or nap immediately after. I move slow so I don't have to rest very often, and I seem to be frail/weak by nature.
I think this might explain what you're asking in a slightly indirect way.


----------



## Deezzee (Nov 25, 2011)

Ectomorph. I'm skinny and I don't gain much weight from eating.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

what if you're small boned, but athletic and hour glass? I have a lot of muscle and i'm curvy, but i'm small?


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably a mesomorph.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd say mesomorph. Except my face isn't square-shaped, it's heart shaped.


----------



## MasterOfDistraction (Nov 21, 2011)

Ectomorph, who just cant seem to gain weight  (yeah it works that way aswell)


----------



## TogetherAgain (Oct 15, 2011)

Ectomorph, but it's quite annoying. Teen girls constantly harp about how they wish they could be as skinny as I am, but let me tell you it is _not _ fun to be underweight. Constantly being called anorexic, not being able to fit clothes (I fit child's size but it's just a bit too short on me. Women's is too big both wide and long), etc. Not fun.


----------



## Kaley (Nov 28, 2011)

Mesomorph, although I'm super tiny.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

Ectomorph. I'm fairly skinny, but toned. 145 lbs of muscle, baby


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm pretty much the extreme "ectomorph" type. 5'5 and 97-ish pounds. Being a reaaaallllllllllllllly skinny 17 year old girl in America, I get people (like doctors and meddlers) asking me in a roundabout way if I'm anorexic. My doctor said that I'm at the 68th percentile for height and 1 percentile for weight. She then looked over her glasses at me. Naturally thin MY EYE. 
My mom was just as thin as I was, until she had her first kid, then her metabolism slowed down to normal. But, I haven't had any kids yet, so...
I've been eating like a pregnant lady trying to gain enough to be over 100 lb.. but it just won't work!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Meso-Endomorph, I gain strength and muscle easily, but it is difficult for me to gain, or lose fat. Trapezoid body shape.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mostly mesomorphic with some endomorphic traits.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

Probably endomorph because I have a super tiny frame and tiny bones. Although I'm as hourglassy shaped as a skinny chick can be, and I don't have a hard time gaining muscle as endomorphs do. So endomorph-mesomorph?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a mesomorphic frame, but I'm ectomorphic in size.


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

If I had to make a best guess, I would say endomorph. I have a few different parts of my body that are the other types, but I'm curious...Why isn't there more categories? Or why didn't the person who invented this make more categories? I've always been shorter and more round with bigger bones, I've had weight issues when I was younger and again now from gaining weight during my pregnancies. But I have pretty big hips, a smaller waist, and my butt size makes it hard to fit into smaller jeans, lol. I'm not exactly hour-glass shaped, but curvy-ish. I don't have really big breasts, but like small to medium size. I also have the small hands, and small-ish feet (I think that is because I am short, though.) 



Staffan said:


> Does this relate to type? I read somewhere that introverts are ecto and that extraverts are meso and endo. Maybe a poll with body and personality type would reveal something? I'm INFP and a mix of ecto and meso.


Not sure about that. I think maybe certain types tend to be more one way or the other, but I am an INFP and mostly endo. My two INFP buddies I would also describe as endo, maybe one a mix with meso, but not ecto at all.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm an hourglass shaped endomorph. I have a large chest, I carry my weight in my stomach, and I have a small rear. My hands and feet are tiny. My legs and arms are pretty average but my waist is a little higher than a lot of people I know. I think I got a weird combination of my parents' figures, I got the small hips and bone structure from mom but the chest and figure from the women in my dad's family.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

meso I guess


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ecto-mesomorph.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm ectomorph. I look like Selena Gomez... I kid you not.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a mesomorph, more than likely.
My love handles might make me look a bit bigger, but usually I am what I consider to be an average build..
I'm just a little bit shorter than average, but my boobs are average..
My bones are short but strong. I appear fragile, but I do have muscles and have no problem building them up when I want to.
My main problem is that I have poor hand-eye coordination, clumsy with my motor skills unless I'm specifically focused on exploring my environment and my body posture/stature is stiff.. :/ 
Usually I have an hourglass, but I have become a pear. 
The muscles in my hands must be really weak because my grip is very weak.. The majority of my strength is in my lower body because I walk often..


When I say average, I mean "balanced" by the way. 
Not too big or too small.


----------



## littlemisswise (Dec 14, 2011)

totally the same except i probably am an strawberry instead of a pear atm :/


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Ectomorph. I lose weight pretty quickly if I don't eat regularly.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Ectomorphs in the hood what's good?
@SillaSY dude I'm living at my parents house and they're vegan and I don't like the food they eat. I've lost 17 pounds in 3 months. Wuzapnin.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Ntuitive said:


> Ectomorphs in the hood what's good?
> @SillaSY dude I'm living at my parents house and they're vegan and I don't like the food they eat. I've lost 17 pounds in 3 months. Wuzapnin.


Omg, you need to eat! I'd take you to In n Out for some awesome burgers if I could to fatten you up, fellow ectomorph. )


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

ecto I think...


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

SillaSY said:


> Omg, you need to eat! I'd take you to In n Out for some awesome burgers if I could to fatten you up, fellow ectomorph. )


Treat me to some In n Out plz.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

plz @SillaSY actually, they opened one nearby about a year ago and there were cars everywhere. I thought I was in a walmart parking lot but then I discovered it was only the drive through. I went inside with my sister and there were people everywhere like a modern day barn of chickens flapping angrily while being confused with life's purpose. But I got the burger. It was hard to enjoy it with so many people around, like- having to wait for someone to get out of their seat so I can sit down in their disgustingly warm seat and have to sit next to an overweight man and struggle to keep him away from my personal space. Because of this frantic environment I ate angrily and I'm pretty sure my blood pressure was rising slowly. After that we got some milkshakes then peaced. Overwhelming, yet underwhelming experience. Illogical grand opening phenomenons. (_please enjoy this narrative) _


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

MESOMORPH yay!


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Ectomorph :[


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Endomorph :dry: So friggin cuddly. I hate it


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm almost certainly an endomorph, albeit a thin one. Despite my thinness, I have the round and cuddly endomorph body type. >.> I do have somewhat sharply defined facial features though.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not _super_ delicate, but I'm definitely more of an ectomorph compared to the other 2 types. I do, however, have excellent posture which the description claims is more of a mesomorph trait.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm an ecto-mesomorph. I'm not sure which on the poll I should check :/
Petite hourglass, learned that I can put on muscle with literally no effort, yet no matter what I did I've always stayed lean (example: a few nights ago, I ate an entire box of pizza, a box of potato wedges, ate a third of a cheesecake, drank a can of coke from 11:30pm that night till 1am, and got hungry again an hour later, but just went to bed because it was late. Put on not one pound. Not anywhere near my normal habits, but you get the point). Fun I tell ye.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Mesomorph more than anything, but my proportions are closest to fashion illustration, _not_ _fashion model_, proportions. I'm 8.5 heads tall (average is 7.5, 8 is "artistic ideal", and 9 is Greek heroic sculpture--8.5 is commonly used in fashion illustration, but unusual in actual people). I also have very wide shoulders and chest compared to my hips. I'm fairly trim, but not at all boney. I also put on muscle fairly easily. I guess mesomorph is the best fit, but I don't really have a "meat-head" build.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

Totally an ECTOMORPH (5'2" and 101lb) - i like being like this; yet, a bit of muscles wouldn't hurt though :tongue:


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

i'm clearly an MESOMORPH but i've got a child-like 'delicate' face  the perfect combo^^


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to be an Ectomorph in my teens and in my 20s

Now, I am a MESOMORPH in my Fabulous 30s ;-)

Although I have a gymnast body, I am Heavy Chested ;-P










By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a tall ectomorph with a lean muscly build 
I've been told i'm a mixture of ecto and mesomorph


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

A mesomorph I guess ,I have kind of hour glass figure and I tend to gain muscles or celluloid even though I,m vegetarian .I,m tall 5,7" , have a large frame body but well proportion from every side .


----------



## ocificap (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted endomorph but my body type's mesomorph :blushed:


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm somewhere in-between Ectomorph and Mesomorph, but leaning toward Ectomorph, so that's what I voted as. The deciding factor was that I don't gain muscle, no matter what I do. I've been told numerous times that I'm "stronger than I look".


----------



## Sophianna (Dec 28, 2012)

nevermore said:


> None of these...


Yeah, I voted as an endomorph, but then read the mesomorph description and realized I also fit into it. I have about 50% of each... ??? So there must be types that are a combination?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I voted Mesomorph on this a while back. I'm totally an Endomorph though. CLAIM IT WITH PRIDE.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Sophianna said:


> Yeah, I voted as an endomorph, but then read the mesomorph description and realized I also fit into it. I have about 50% of each... ??? So there must be types that are a combination?


Also, how much weight you have on you can confuse people. I'm an ectomorph I'd say (albeit with broader shoulders than the average ectomorph) but at the time I wrote this I was a lot heavier. Had been since I came of age too so it was hard for me to say what my "true" body type was.


----------



## Marek (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm definitely ectomorph (5'8" and 135lb) - Lightweight but instead of tall I have pretty balanced proportions when it comes to width to height ratio. My weight always stays the same no matter what I eat. Still I wouldn't trade that for being fat.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I have broad shoulders, and was just thinking the other day about how I'm pretty damn strong given that I never work out. I guess I'm naturally strong. I've never broken a bone despite some nasty incidents, so I'm definitely not "fragile." I also have a pretty high pain tolerance, though I don't know if that has anything to do with it.

I think I'm an overweight mesomorph. Either that or an endomorph, which I voted for before I really thought about it. As I continue to lose weight, though, I'll look more and more badass and muscular.

When my brother was on the high school football team, he said I looked like I'd be a great fullback or linebacker and I'd be really good at football so I should totally play.

Then my INTPness came in and said "yeahhhh no."


----------



## nordic28 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm mesomorph


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

only three choices? Body-types seem so complex to me

hmmm I dunno, maybe somewhere in between ectomorph and endomorph. I'm definitely not the athletic type of body and my guess is that even if I was a lot stronger than I am, I'd never really look it. I think I look somewhere inbetween 'soft' and 'wirey'.

I'm pretty small, though not super skinny now which I was as a child. Even so I feel like I'm more on the medium end of small, and have always wanted to have even smaller bones and look more delicate. 

I've always been pretty much the same measurements for bust, waist, and hips, although my hips are slightly bigger (so I pull my skirts over my head and they rest on my hips without having to have a zipper or opening to get them on/make them fit). I'm not completely flat-chested, but still fairly flat with no cleavage - low cut things just look stupid on me because you just see my flat chest in between the two bumps.... However, strangely, even when I was so skinny my ribs showed my stomach still didn't look flat like athletic body-type's seem to. I always kind of envied people who could sit down and have their chest-stomach parallel to the curve of their back, rather than having that little crease-bubble thing going on. I mean, I never felt like I was fat because of it, just...not the natural shape I'd prefer. 

I'm also what I categorize as 'flat across' rather than 'cyllindrical' in that I look Much skinner from a side view than I do from the front - well generally people do, but some people still seem to be shaped more like a bottle and others more like a flask. 

My arms are longish, and in proportion to my torso so are my legs. Sometimes I feel like I look like a frog with a short body and long legs - though of course that is an exaggeration. I do have problems buying more tailored shirts though because the necklines and darts are always made for people with a longer torso. I usually need to take an inch or two out of the shoulder to make the waist sit at my waist and the bust on my bust, instead of the bust being around my lower ribs and the waist sitting on my hips. 

When I gain weight it tends to be at the top of my arms and the top of my thighs, as well as stomach of course. A problem I've found buying jeans is that the thighs will be too tight while the waist and butt are too loose - sometimes to the point of being comical. 

My hands and feet are narrow, tapered, delicate, boney, and tend to be a bit sweaty and always cold.

My neck seems to sort of curve forward a bit so that if I stand with my back straight against the wall I have to force my head back awkwardly and give myself a double chin in order to make my neck line up as well. But my shoulders don't really look like they sloap or curl forward much. 

I think my face might be considered heart-shaped, though my chin is a little square. And my head is really small and kind of flat in the back. I can never find hats that fit, and the bows of sunglasses tend to poke out of my hair behind my head. 

I seem to look good in empire waisted things, and I look terrible in v-necks.


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

Tiramesu said:


> ECTOMORPH
> 
> *Definitive "Hard Gainer"*
> Delicate Built Body
> ...


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I believe I'm a mesomorph. It's pretty easy for me to gain muscle, that is, whenever I actually work out. I don't work out all that much. I really should.....

Also, I don't gain weight all that easily (I eat a fuckton and somehow I'm not obese) however, I don't lose weight very easily, either. I've never been fat, nor have I ever been skinny.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

I do have a thick skin, but I don't think that has something to do with my body type.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Never seen this before, so going off a first glance. I think I'm an endomorph. But I'm not overweight, as the stereotypical endo- seems to be...


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Endomorph...


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ECTOMORPH


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

Meso-Ecto. Slowly becoming a more prominent Meso, though. Taking a good two years to regain the 7kg (15.5 pounds almost) lost in 18 weeks back in mid Feb - late March of 2011. Went from 65kg to 58kg (at 5'8") - due to going cold turkey on all things caffeine among other things... somewhat below average diet (at best) and poor sleeping habits becoming even worse.

These last 2kg are taking forever to come back to me.


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

Harley said:


> I find it interesting thay their are only 3 types. I would assume there would have been more options. I'm a mesomorph.


 You're not just one or the others. You're primarily one with hints or more of the other two. (even of this does get to you a good 2-3 years after you posted this).

I blame Peter Jackson. Dragons are everywhere...


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Ectomorph, though there was a time where I was extremely into working out and protein and I lifted weights for a good two years and was pretty athletic but yeah that didn't last.


----------



## janggeungulk (Jan 11, 2014)

none of these


----------



## digitalroses (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm mesomorph for the most part


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I think I'd more likely fit into the first one (or maybe I do).


----------



## sparklycrazyperson (Feb 13, 2014)

I have an ectomorph body


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Endomorph, unfortunately.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

A mesomorph that's out of shape.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

mesomorph


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

either endo-meso or ecto-endo. Simple carbohydrates are not my friend (not that they're anyone else's either)

this blog is claiming: your somatotype is unchanging, no matter what your weight or your muscles mass, its based on your score on all 3 dimensions and there is a way to measure your somatotype (I haven't done it yet). There also might be a correlation between MBTI type and somatotype.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I decided to try some of the tests for it, since I do not know which category I fit in well with. From the looks of it, I am ectomorphic, though I do not think I have much of a fragile looking body...
https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3-results.html


> TRAITS
> ENDOMORPH: 0%
> MESOMORPH: 38%
> ECTOMORPH: 63%


https://www.tigerfitness.com/articles/post/body-types-endomorph-mesomorph-ectomorph-calculator/


> Endomorph
> 11.11
> % Mesomorph
> 22.22
> ...


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I suppose I'm a slender mesomorph. I have a lot of natural muscle, but I'm not really "jacked" either. Then again, I haven't ever really tried to bulk up, so it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ectomorph


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

meso


----------



## Pasta (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like I'm an ectomorph.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

theatrical romantic
(or narrow hourglass figure)


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Im between ecto and meso, I look more ecto because I have an extremely fast metabolism but my skeletal structure is thin hourglass (wide shoulders with defined waist) which is meso or even slightly endo technically speaking.

Here is what Marc Lobliner (lol fucking charlatan) says:
Body Type Endomorph 
11.11
% Mesomorph 
33.33
% Ectomorph 
55.56
%

Hes right for once.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm ectomorph and y'all must accept it.


----------



## Restless Thinker (Apr 23, 2018)

Cal said:


> I decided to try some of the tests for it, since I do not know which category I fit in well with. From the looks of it, I am ectomorphic, though I do not think I have much of a fragile looking body...
> https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3-results.html
> 
> 
> https://www.tigerfitness.com/articles/post/body-types-endomorph-mesomorph-ectomorph-calculator/


Very useful links. Thanks. 

My results on both were almost identical.

First Test:

88% Endomorph

13% (or 12% if they could do basic addition/subtraction; unless it was based on a 300% scale, which looks doubtful and wouldn't make logical sense either)

0% Ectomorph


Second Test:

88.89% Endomorph

11.11% Mesomorph (yay, the math is right in this one)

0% Ectomorph 

Now I'm curious which answer I gave that got me the 11-12% Mesomorph percentage. Was it the not being able to grasp my wrist between my thumb and middle finger, perhaps?


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Mesomorph


----------

